

Ask HN: My startup idea just won Startup Weekend Louisville...What next? - keithwarren

link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;insiderlouisville.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;2013&#x2F;09&#x2F;23&#x2F;louisvilles-startup-weekend-recap&#x2F;<p>Friday afternoon I am sitting at home waiting for the kids to get off the bus when I get an email that mentions a startup weekend. I think, what any crazy person would...that would be fun!<p>Little more than 48 hours later my germ of an idea won the competition and now we have invitations to lunches with CEOs, a meeting with a venture firm and several other requests for meetings.<p>I am not into the funding scene, more of a bootstrap guy myself but I feel I owe it to the team of people who joined me on the idea this weekend and to myself, to explore this opportunity and see what happens.<p>Where do I go next? What should be my next step?<p>(In case you are wondering, our pitch was a service called pivotal which used bits of metadata in and associated with your photo collection to help establish context and better organize it. Coupled with a fun new way to visualize the collection and you have the basic idea. Much deeper than two sentences but you get the idea)
======
paulhauggis
I don't know..build your product?

I feel like sometimes people get too caught up in the startup scene..and
should be concentrating on building a product and making sales.

